# Torrents



## Lovethebean (Oct 7, 2012)

So my local shops all suck and don't bring in movies. Any suggestions on good torrent sites to get movies from? I've tried the usual Pirates Bay etc and no luck.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

you can find them on iTunes

Further was just released a week or two ago

https://itunes.apple.com/us/movie/further-teton-gravity-research/id568174270


----------



## AJHXXXIII (Oct 11, 2011)

LuckyRVA said:


> you can find them on iTunes
> 
> Further was just released a week or two ago
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/movie/further-teton-gravity-research/id568174270


There are some good ones for 7.99 on iTunes. That's pretty cheap.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

If your local shop doesn't stock them you can get most of the new releases from:

kidsKNOW distribution - Welcome 

I just got Darkside and also the Bald E-Gal vid this year and probably will order a few more.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

AJHXXXIII said:


> There are some good ones for 7.99 on iTunes. That's pretty cheap.


Unfortunately it is also the crappy iTunes video quality...


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

hktrdr said:


> Unfortunately it is also the crappy iTunes video quality...


But...


hktrdr said:


> So my local shops all suck and don't bring in movies.


So you're clearly willing to pay full price for them (unless that line was just a ruse to make it _seem_ that way; like torrenting is your only option) so just buy them direct from KidsKNOW. Boom. Problem solved. You can even get Blu-ray for some of them.


----------



## AJHXXXIII (Oct 11, 2011)

hktrdr said:


> Unfortunately it is also the crappy iTunes video quality...


I wouldn't say its crap quality. Buy them from another shop on the internet then if that doesn't work for you. I get a lot of mine free with gear purchases at my local shop or online.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

david_z said:


> But...
> 
> 
> So you're clearly willing to pay full price for them (unless that line was just a ruse to make it _seem_ that way; like torrenting is your only option) so just buy them direct from KidsKNOW. Boom. Problem solved. You can even get Blu-ray for some of them.


Erm, misquoting much, are we? That second statement was not from...


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

hktrdr said:


> Erm, misquoting much, are we? That second statement was not from...


Eh. my bad. I still stand by the statement in general, however, and as it regards the OP. He puts it out there like "Oh noes my local shop doesn't carry teh moviez so I can haz download of TPB" which is bullshit, since there are many, many options to purchase them from basically any shop with an online presence.

But yeah, sorry for the misquote.


----------



## dc-rida-4-life7 (May 19, 2011)

support the riders dude, pay for movies.


----------



## Lovethebean (Oct 7, 2012)

Ok let me clarify, I do buy, lots of them. I live in Canada and shipping sucks as bad as the quality on iTunes. I'd like to adopt a try before buy system. If the movie is good I can buy the ones I want at once and save on shipping.


----------



## littlebitchespl (Feb 29, 2016)

*torrent bitches*

i want free movies you pussies, don't support the riders fuck em'


----------

